
Show HN: BlackFriday Deals for Developers - djug
http://blackfridaydealsfordevelopers.com
======
djug
Yesterday I was looking for good BlackFriday deals for developers (i.e:
courses, ebooks, dev tools,…) I asked on twitter, and called some friends but
I didn’t get what I was looking for. And then a friend of mine asked me to
send him any good deals I’d find.

So I thought maybe instead of tweeting about the deals I find and share them
just with this one friend, it would be much better to build a small web app to
list all these good deals, and allow other people to collaborate and add the
deals they come across.

So I spent a few hours last night and I built… wait for it…
BlackFridayDealsForDevelopers.com

I hope you’ll find this useful

~~~
braunshizzle
The horizontal ad at the top skews mobile fyi.

